# Chickasawhatchee Dec. 5 -7.



## Rackbuster (Sep 4, 2013)

My group of 5 got drawn for this. I haven't ever been there but my nephew is going and has hunted there several times. Hope he has some good inside info. Who else is going?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll see you there...


----------



## Bullhound (Sep 5, 2013)

We got a couple of groups that camp together on the East border of the property.  We have a blast every year.  Should be interesting with all the rain.  The last two years the swamps were pretty dry...I imagine that won't be the case this year.


----------



## jbandito (Sep 7, 2013)

Me and three others got picked I have been hunting it off and on since 1995 my father who is going has been hunting it since the mid 1980's.  We got picked for the Dec5-7 hunt.  I guy from Tifton killed a 140 inch plus deer there last year.  I have seen a lot of changes in the place.  The DNR doesn't patrol it like they used to. Last year a group of boys were dog training and had no idea a quota deer hunt was going on.  I mainly hunt through bull pen gate but so many people were jam packed back at thirteen bridges road we had to turn around and find our spot. Im telling yall though from the church on Chickasawhatchee road to bull pen and dunn lott there were only one or two vehicles and we saw five or six deer run across the road there were they thinned the pines...some of the clearcuts are grown up so thick and the bottoms especially Chickasawhatchhe creek are down right flooded.  Belueve it or not a great place to go is the end of pine island road my cousin killed a nice 8pt there last year.  The Dec hunt is usually the best because the rut there is in full swing.  The only drawback is there have been numerous hunts before that.  

Your best bet and the best advice I could give first time hunters out there is this: Stay as long as you can in your stands a lot of people out there are through hunting at nine and when they start walking out of the woods and riding around to look at spots that's when the deer move...I killed a nice buck last year when a truck came down the road and spooked a deer to me. And don't be afraid to walk a long ways the deeper the better, most people out there only go a couple hundred yards off the road.  GET THERE EARLY!!!!!! If you are not there at least an hour and a half before daylight you might not get the spot you want but sometimes that isn't a bad thing, it just sucks when so many people are piled in one area like I said!!

Any other questions about the place I'll be glad to answer or if anyone wants to meet up out there that would be fun!

Jason


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 10, 2013)

yea yall will only be able to shoot bucks or hogs  so good luck


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 10, 2013)

GAMHUNTER35,why do you say that? Is it because ya"ll will be killed all the does before we get there. Our hunt is either sex also.


----------



## oyster (Sep 10, 2013)

my group was also selected for this hunt, should be fun


----------



## deerhunter79 (Sep 10, 2013)

I got a bunch of hogs and squirrels last year... 2 years ago all the creeks were straight dry... I hope a lot of the crappie are back!


----------



## jbandito (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure what that fellow up there is talking about only bucks and hogs?  Yes our hunt is either sex!!!!!!! He might be thinking because Doe days are out then for most South Ga but it does not apply to our hunt....That's why we picked it because Doe Days are in on our lease but we can shoot one out there!

I rode out there last week and talked to a buddy of mine that lives on the Boundary has about 200 acres right off Clear Lake Road....said looks like its gonna be a good years for White Oaks unless the Hogs get him first....A few years back we took paper grocery bags out there and filled up about four.  I took one to our lease and set up in the stand and threw them out periodically making sure the hit the tree on the way down...YOUD BE SURPRISED THEY DEER THAT COME INTO THE SOUND OF FALLING WHITE OAKS!  I will try to post some pics he gave me from their farm on the backside of the church!

Jason


----------



## jbandito (Sep 11, 2013)

They were also working on some of the flooded portions of the roads


----------



## jbandito (Sep 11, 2013)

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff159/bizkitznow/1001579_705685902780147_358290423_n.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff159/bizkitznow/1148970_705686479446756_1830442430_n.jpg


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 12, 2013)

well i talked to dnr an they told me it is only buck just saying


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 12, 2013)

Think someone you talked to doesn't know whats going on.
This is straight off my application.

CHICKASAWHATCHEE EITHER SEX - 2ND HUNT


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 13, 2013)

well that is good  cause i like hunting the 2nd hunt myself


----------



## Judge (Sep 13, 2013)

I got drawn for this hunt.
I am a little confused.  My regs say the Dec. 5-7 is "sign in" meaning they don't tag the deer.

That can't be right can it?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 13, 2013)

Judge said:


> I got drawn for this hunt.
> I am a little confused.  My regs say the Dec. 5-7 is "sign in" meaning they don't tag the deer.
> 
> That can't be right can it?



Correct, sign in = you tag it. 

Chickasawhatchee, is bad about having sign in managed hunts. Several have complained on this forum over the years about having to tag their own deer for a quota hunt.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Sep 13, 2013)

The sign in hunts are set up to encourage hunters to practice a little self control when it comes to harvesting 1.5 yo or younger bucks. Seems like hunters are a little less apt to let the air out of a spike when they have to tag it themselves.


----------



## jbandito (Sep 24, 2013)

I shot a spike last year


----------



## jbandito (Sep 24, 2013)

I like how you can sign in on the pocket ranger app!!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 25, 2013)

jbandito said:


> I shot a spike last year



Yeah. I doubt a whole lot's going to be safe that time of year.


----------



## jbandito (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like they cut a lot of trees on chickasawhatchee road


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 27, 2013)

Should be a good hunt if its cold.I killed a good 8pt on that same hunt a few years back.Gonna try to make it out there for the parent child hunt


----------



## huntndeer (Nov 4, 2013)

This is my first time to hunt a quota hunt and first time at chickasawhatchee.   any advise for a first time ie:   camping is it limited to the a designated camp ground,    I recall the map showing food plots are there food plots planted that are avaliable to hunt in and around, Is there alot of swamp area and does it hold deer.   In my past experiance hunting in and around swamps was always good .  Any advise no matter how minor would be great    Going into this blind with my group none of us have ever tried this before


----------



## Recurve (Nov 5, 2013)

There are 2 designated camp grounds and you have to camp in one of those also there is swamp everywhere ( carry GPS if at all possible) and if you are not familiar with hunting large swamps its easy to get turned around. You can hunt the food plots and lot a lot are planted in the pines with fairly thick under growth. Missed big buck first week of January in 2012 with longbow he came out right before sundown feeding in food plot grunted him in and shot under him at 21 yards. Stay in your stand as much as possible and good luck! And seriously take a GPS !


----------



## jbandito (Dec 2, 2013)

80 degrees and rain thursday and friday....geez


----------



## brian lee (Dec 3, 2013)

I've hunted there for several years. Surrounded by lots of bird plantations. I always hunted in the middle of the swamps. If I didn't get in the water to hunt I didn't see deer


----------



## jbandito (Dec 3, 2013)

Yall boys be carefull went scouting today walked up on sime illegal corn piles!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2013)

Wear your snake boots, and carry extra refills for your Thermocell. You`ll need em.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Wear your snake boots, and carry extra refills for your Thermocell. You`ll need em.



yep!!! get back in there good,it's pretty in there,and some good deer running around


----------



## jbandito (Dec 4, 2013)

Ill be at the end of flat loop road Friday, my buddy Tony simmons and his son in law will be there tommorow! Why is it the last quota hunt always has the worst weather? People keep tellin me december quota is when the ruts heavy there but idk. At least we can bag a doe when we can't anywhere else!


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 4, 2013)

jbandito said:


> Ill be at the end of flat loop road Friday, my buddy Tony simmons and his son in law will be there tommorow! Why is it the last quota hunt always has the worst weather? People keep tellin me december quota is when the ruts heavy there but idk. At least we can bag a doe when we can't anywhere else!



rut hits about 21st of nov----


----------



## FATboySWEATS (Dec 5, 2013)

So is the 5-7 a quota hunt?


----------



## Recurve (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes it is quota and for anyone interested they are chasing


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 7, 2013)

Our group ended up with 5 deer.  Two 8 pts, 1 huge 7 pt, a 6 pt and a doe.  All the bucks were cruising and stunk.  We did not weigh the 7 pt but he was 18 1/2" wide and we guessed his weight to be close to 200lbs.  We also seen several other good deer that were killed.  I will try to post some pics later.  We did not see a lot of deer because of the hot weather but the bucks were still on their feet.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 7, 2013)

cmcleod said:


> Our group ended up with 5 deer.  Two 8 pts, 1 huge 7 pt, a 6 pt and a doe.  All the bucks were cruising and stunk.  We did not weigh the 7 pt but he was 18 1/2" wide and we guessed his weight to be close to 200lbs.  We also seen several other good deer that were killed.  I will try to post some pics later.  We did not see a lot of deer because of the hot weather but the bucks were still on their feet.



Nice!


----------



## jbandito (Dec 9, 2013)

at least somebody had some luck out there....All I saw was a doe...The weather was just all wrong..I tried a new place off flat loop road I guess I should have went back to my trusty spot back on thirteen bridges


----------



## Limbhanger15 (Dec 10, 2013)

I got an email saying I was selected for a quota hunt out there on the 15-17th. Those dates aren't in the book and thats a sunday through a tuesday. Doesn't make sense. Wa wondering if anyone else knew whats up with that.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, should be much better next year.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 14, 2013)

Limbhanger15 said:


> I got an email saying I was selected for a quota hunt out there on the 15-17th. Those dates aren't in the book and thats a sunday through a tuesday. Doesn't make sense. Wa wondering if anyone else knew whats up with that.


 Computer glitch, a lot of us got those. Theres a thread on here somewhere about it.


----------

